# 2008 Pnw Mini Thanksgiving Rally



## jnk36jnk

Hi everyone. I have reserved a space in G Loop, #25 for November 28 through the 30th for our annual get-together to celebrate Thanksgiving left overs as well as to partake of the taste treats at the Sea Hag. I do hope that there will be others who will join us at the Oregon coast in the winter. It really is a lot of fun. Jodi

As of _8-20-08 _we have:

jnk36jnk in G-25
YGuy in G-29
Crismon4 in G-26
PDX Doug in G23
Timber in G-28
Oregon Camper in G-24
Blue Wedge in G-27
Allthegoodnamesaretaken in G-30
Larry the Outback in G-19
Walkerman in G-32

I'll update this from time to time.


----------



## timber

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi everyone. I have reserved a space in G Loop, #25 for November 28 through the 30th for our annual get-together to celebrate Thanksgiving left overs as well as to partake of the taste treats at the Sea Hag. I do hope that there will be others who will join us at the Oregon coast in the winter. It really is a lot of fun. Jodi


Thanks Jodi. Lynn asked me to get in touch with you about Thanksgiving. We're planning on it.








Had a fun time last year.

Rumor has it Dean will be joining in on playing the bottles with Gracie?!?!


----------



## jnk36jnk

timber said:


> Rumor has it Dean will be joining in on playing the bottles with Gracie?!?!


Sure, I'll help Gracie play the b0ttles, if you'll dance on the bar!!









Dean


----------



## timber

jnk36jnk said:


> Rumor has it Dean will be joining in on playing the bottles with Gracie?!?!


Sure, I'll help Gracie play the b0ttles, if you'll dance on the bar!!









Dean
[/quote]

Me, dance!!! All the patrons would be running out the door, drinks in hand, at that sight.


----------



## Y-Guy

Well we're not 100% sure but we're 90% we'll be there. So I booked site G29.

Once again we'll be spending Thanksgiving there, Nov 26 through the 30th!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'd sure like to make this....

I'll talk to DW about kicking the family out on Thursday night so we can head out Friday morning.


----------



## Y-Guy

Hope you can make it Jim... the kids had a great time last year and so did we!


----------



## Crismon4

....We're in! I reserved G26, a pull-thru........oops? Did we take PDX Doug's spot







Yea....another rally....now we just need to patiently wait 6 1/2 months









Tricia


----------



## Crismon4

Y-Guy said:


> I sure like to make this....
> 
> I'll talk to DW about kicking the family out on Thursday night so we can head out Friday morning.


......Robert and Jesse will be sooooo excited!!!.....

......wait a minute! Have PDX Doug/PDX Shannon chimed in yet ?


----------



## PDX_Doug

We are cleared for liftoff!









Put us down for site G23, Friday through Sunday (2 nights)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ok...I took site G24. Now I need to make sure we can make it AND that I'm not traveling.

Yippe!


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...I took site G24. Now I need to make sure we can make it AND that I'm not traveling.
> 
> Yippe!


Jim you need to put it down on your calender as something like "Family Medical Emergency" and schedule AROUND it


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Ok...I took site G24. Now I need to make sure we can make it AND that I'm not traveling.
> 
> Yippe!


Jim you need to put it down on your calender as something like "Family Medical Emergency" and schedule AROUND it








[/quote]

Well, I already have the time BLOCKED OUT on my calendar. So, while I can't say 100% I won't be asked to travel to some far off location....I'm 90% sure it won't happen.

Now...how do I get those pesky family member to leave?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now...how do I get those pesky family member to leave?


Well, basically you serve BigBadBriansBakedBeans for dinner Thanksgiving - a house full of the after affects should be enough to get everyone moving along quickly!


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now...how do I get those pesky family member to leave?


Go rent a Pop Up for the weekend and make that the Guest House... that will encourage them to return home


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Now...how do I get those pesky family member to leave?


Well, basically you serve BigBadBriansBakedBeans for dinner Thanksgiving - a house full of the after affects should be enough to get everyone moving along quickly!
[/quote]

Can't leave it to them. Looks like I will need to have a few (say for 3 days straight) servings of BBB Beans.....then I will have the "fire power" as my disposal when then arrive.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Now...how do I get those pesky family member to leave?


Go rent a Pop Up for the weekend and make that the Guest House... that will encourage them to return home








[/quote]

Pop-up? Heck I was think more like a few sticks and some palm frawns.....let them make their own lean-to. HA!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now...how do I get those pesky family member to leave?


Go rent a Pop Up for the weekend and make that the Guest House... that will encourage them to return home








[/quote]

Pop-up? Heck I was think more like a few sticks and some palm frawns.....let them make their own lean-to. HA!
[/quote]

Now THERE'S a plan!!!


----------



## timber

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi everyone. I have reserved a space in G Loop, #25 for November 28 through the 30th for our annual get-together to celebrate Thanksgiving left overs as well as to partake of the taste treats at the Sea Hag. I do hope that there will be others who will join us at the Oregon coast in the winter. It really is a lot of fun. Jodi


G-28 for us. See ya there.


----------



## OregonCampin

We will be south of you again at Driftwood 2 campground playing in the sand. Of course anyone is welcome to come by and say







We ususally smoke a prime rib for Thanksgiving dinner....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

someone tell Rick that it would be okay to pull trailer in November? there won't be any snow and slick roads...right?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Rick,

It's okay to pull a trailer in November. There won't be any snow or slick roads.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Rick,
> 
> It's okay to pull a trailer in November. There won't be any snow or slick roads.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Agreed....the way the weather is going lately, we should just about be hitting real "summer" weather sometime in November.


----------



## Y-Guy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> someone tell Rick that it would be okay to pull trailer in November? there won't be any snow and slick roads...right?


We had no problems at all in November last year, we spent Thanksgiving there. Roads were all clear. We're heading to Florence after Christmas, only area of concern is small portion on I-84.


----------



## BlueWedge

Ok I have approval - we are in G27 - We will be there 27th - 30th. Thanksgiving at Beverly Beach part 2

Who had this site last year ? Do you remember if there was a tree at the back ?

Rick the weather will be fine. If it was April then I would be worried.


----------



## Crismon4

....hmmm, last year's Thanksgiving resident of G27..... that'd be the "Y-Guy Family", right?


----------



## Y-Guy

BlueWedge said:


> Who had this site last year ? Do you remember if there was a tree at the back ?


I am pretty sure there we're trees, I think the site Oregon_Camper has maybe the only one that opens up to the stream though, but don't tell Jim it's also the one that flooded.. oops I said to much


----------



## BlueWedge

Hope no one minds but I asked the mods if they could pin this so others might notice. It really was a great time last year.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Hope no one minds but I asked the mods if they could pin this so others might notice. It really was a great time last year.


I don't mine....in fact...it is a great idea!


----------



## evansfamilyfive

Greetings all. We have G30. See you there


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, Welcome, we are looking forward to meeting you. One small request, who are you!!!! We need a name to go with the message. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, Welcome, we are looking forward to meeting you. One small request, who are you!!!! We need a name to go with the message. Dean & Jodi


...Dooh...


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We will be in G19, arriving Thanksgiving Day departing Sunday.

Ed


----------



## jnk36jnk

I just updated my running list, (the first post) of who all is coming to be a the post thanksgiving Potluck/Rally, and it looks like we have now have 9 Outbackers attending.
Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> I just updated my running list, (the first post) of who all is coming to be a the post thanksgiving Potluck/Rally, and it looks like we have now have 9 Outbackers attending.
> Dean


Thanks Dean !!!


----------



## Y-Guy

allthegoodnamesaretaken said:


> Greetings all. We have G30. See you there


Welcome aboard!


----------



## walkerman

jnk36jnk said:


> I just updated my running list, (the first post) of who all is coming to be a the post thanksgiving Potluck/Rally, and it looks like we have now have 9 Outbackers attending.
> Dean


Make that 10. We'll be down thursday afternoon/evening. Reserved G-32. First Outbacker rally, lookin' forward to meeting everybody!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

walkerman said:


> Make that 10. We'll be down thursday afternoon/evening. Reserved G-32. First Outbacker rally, lookin' forward to meeting everybody!


Awesome!!! This is going to be a great Rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Seeing how this is Civil War Weekend, we need to divide now. Where does everyone stand on the game?

Should have something on the line as well....like loser has to wear the other teams jersey/hat for the rest of the night and until they leave on Sunday.

BTW...how will we watch the game? I don't have a TV in the Outback.....so will be have to head into town?

Oregon State
Oregon_Camper
Walkerman

*Oregon*
Y-Guy
PDX_Doug


----------



## walkerman

GO BEAVS!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

walkerman said:


> GO BEAVS!!!!!!


Sweet, we know have 2 confirmed winners!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

I have reserved the group meeting building for Friday's Potluck, the same building we had last year, in the day use parking lot, near the check in building. We should get there by noon on Friday and will get it opened up for use soon thereafter.

Dean


----------



## OregonCampin

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seeing how this is Civil War Weekend, we need to divide now. Where does everyone stand on the game?





GO DUCKS

(had to get my licks in even though we won't be there!!!!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Seeing how this is Civil War Weekend, we need to divide now. Where does everyone stand on the game?


GO DUCKS

(had to get my licks in even though we won't be there!!!!)
[/quote]

...and to think this whole time I tought you were a good guy...


----------



## skippershe

quack quack


----------



## OregonCampin

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seeing how this is Civil War Weekend, we need to divide now. Where does everyone stand on the game?


GO DUCKS

(had to get my licks in even though we won't be there!!!!)
[/quote]

...and to think this whole time I tought you were a good guy...








[/quote]

A good girl.... and with that statement I will only say "you don't know me very well" - Doug can tell you all about Shannon's and their little "quirks"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> quack quack


Not sure if your poking fun at the Ducks (I mean...who wouldn't?) or if you're supporting them.


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's *Mr.* The Ducks to you, bub!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> I have reserved the group meeting building for Friday's Potluck, the same building we had last year, in the day use parking lot, near the check in building. We should get there by noon on Friday and will get it opened up for use soon thereafter.
> 
> Dean


Thanks Dean

I would guess the bridge will be finished this year ? It is a wonderful campground.


----------



## cabullydogs

As a U of O alumni, our family says *GO DUCKS*!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Every year during this get together, it has been a tradition to do Saturday night dinner just up the road at *The Sea Hag* in Depot Bay. For those of you that have not been there, it's not a really big place, and even with the smaller group we had last year, we made quite an impact on their capacity. The Sea Hag does however have a banquet room that, considering our increased numbers, will probably be more suitable for our group this year.

I will be glad to coordinate this with the restaurant, but before I call them, I will need to know how many bodies we are talking about. So, if you would be so kind as to add your name to the list (if you are planning on joining us) and how many of you there will be, it would be much appreciated. I don't think adults vs. kids will matter, but we may as well gather that information as well in case they ask. Thanks!

*NAME / ADULTS / CHILDREN:*

PDX_Doug / 2 / 2


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug sounds good to me - 
Y-Guy 2/2


----------



## BlueWedge

NAME / ADULTS / CHILDREN:

PDX_Doug / 2 / 2
Y-Guy / 2 / 2
BlueWedge / 2 / 0


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Do they have a TV and Cable? Or at least a good radio station? The Ducks and the Beavs will be playing Saturday at 4:00. Oh wait, by dinner time, the Ducks will be well ahead so no worries about that!


----------



## Crismon4

Hey Doug....thanks for coordinating this again!

PDX_Doug / 2 / 2
Y-Guy / 2 / 2
BlueWedge / 2 / 0
Crismon4 / 3 / 3 (Invited a friend of ours & her 8 y/o son to camp w/us that weekend & may have 1 more 10 y/o boy as well!)

Thanks,

Tricia

.....and you're right Sandi....based on this weeknd, the Ducks should be in good shape by the time we're singing along w/Gracie!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug / 2 / 2
Y-Guy / 2 / 2
BlueWedge / 2 / 0
Crismon4 / 3 / 3 (Invited a friend of ours & her 8 y/o son to camp w/us that weekend & may have 1 more 10 y/o boy as well!)
Oregon_Camper 2/2

Does the Sea Hag have duck on the menu? I might as well have some duck at dinner as OSU Beavers are going to have destroyed the Ducks and by doing so, become the PAC-10 champs.

Oh...for those that are counting...the Beavers have won the last 2 Civil War games...this one is in Corvallis and the Ducks don't stand a chance.


----------



## jnk36jnk

jnk36jnk 3 adults/0 children


----------



## LarryTheOutback

LarryTheOutback 2 Adults 3 Children


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> OSU Beavers are going to have destroyed the Ducks and by doing so, become the PAC-10 champs.


Now Jim don't go getting to cocky just yet...hang on let me check the AP/Coaches rankings... Humm I see U$C, oh I see Oregon... I don't see the Beavs on the list. Oh wait yes I do, #36 in the Coaches poll. The Beavs still have to face ASU, UCLA, Cal, Az, then Oregon - some pretty tough teams, the Ducks have Cal, The Tree, Az, then the Beavs.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Back to the Thanksgiving rally (sorry to interrupt guys)...

Anybody else going to be joining us at the Sea Hag? I need to get rolling on this sooner rather than later.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Just the 4 of us Doug, SIL will not be making the trip down. Who hasn't replied? Should we send out emails?


----------



## jnk36jnk

So going back to the fist page, this is what I have

jnk36jnk in G-25 ---------------- 3 adults
YGuy in G-29 -------------------- 2 adults--------2 children
Crismon4 in G-26 --------------- 3 adults--------3 children 
PDX Doug in G23 ---------------- 2 adults-------- 2 children 
Timber in G-28 ------------------ 2 adults 
Oregon Camper in G-24--------- 2 adults --------2 children
Blue Wedge in G-27 ------------- 2 adults 
Allthegoodnamesaretaken in G-30
Larry the Outback in G-19--------2 adults---------3 children
Walkerman in G-32

If I left you out or made any other mistakes, let me know and I will make the needed corrections.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

..back to football...

ducks are 3.5 point UNDERDOGS this weekend....









beavers are 15.5 point FAVORITES this weekend...


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..back to football...
> 
> ducks are 3.5 point UNDERDOGS this weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beavers are 15.5 point FAVORITES this weekend...


We're playing Cal at Cal - another top notched team. Beavs are playing ASU at home. Humm, I recall walloping ASU AT ASU last week. Seems like if the Beavs were any good, they'd be favored by more points, especially at home. Just saying!


----------



## Y-Guy

Jim, Sandi has a point. Oregon beat ASU 54-20 at ASU and the Beavs are only 15.5 point favs at home? Wasn't it Erickson that directed the Beavs to a 7-5 record, the program's first winning season in 29 years. Did I say that right... 29 years. Wow, 29 years.







Let's see the Beavs blow them out first.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Jim, Sandi has a point. Oregon beat ASU 54-20 at ASU and the Beavs are only 15.5 point favs at home? Wasn't it Erickson that directed the Beavs to a 7-5 record, the program's first winning season in 29 years. Did I say that right... 29 years. Wow, 29 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the Beavs blow them out first.


Funny thing about blowing out a team...which we did to the Coug's. After the game, MB opens his mouth about how it isn't right to run up the score (wasn't even his game). But MB forgot to look back this year at the games HE ran up the score. Good for one...not the other?

Have to say we sucked for a LONG time...but now we're back......beat *you* the last 2 years.

Going to be a LOT of fun a the Rally. Hope the OC crew isn't the only Beaver fans...going to be hard to smack talk all the rest of you as we beat you by....say...20.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ugh....lets see.

What just happened...????

Oh I remember now...the Ducks LOST







and the Beavers WON today.









Say what you want about the point spread...at the end of the day it comes down to if you chalked up a "L" or a "W" in the stat column.

Just another GREAT day in Oregon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ugh....lets see.
> 
> What just happened...????
> 
> Oh I remember now...the Ducks LOST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Beavers WON today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want about the point spread...at the end of the day it comes down to if you chalked up a "L" or a "W" in the stat column.
> 
> Just another GREAT day in Oregon.










...something about DUCK on your Thanksgiving menu at Beverly Beach?







Everyone take take some tissues for Y-Guys eyes


----------



## Y-Guy

They got the W Jim... but man it sure doesn't look so good going up against Cal and Az.. a win is a win... but considering we blew ASU out of the water at home and you snuck by with with a win at home, I couldn't count your beavers before their hatched.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, at the risk of being branded a party pooper (and praying that I don't offend anyone), I'd like to suggest that a specific thread be created on this web site for the foot ball fans of our 'family' so that threads that have nothing to do with football will cease to be hijacked. I appreciate all the enthusiasm and loyalty but find it a bit frustrating scrolling through so much 'stuff' trying to find information actually relating to the threads' original topic. I am not very computer savvy but I suspect this would be an easy thing to do by someone who is. Looking forward with enthusiasm to our post Thanksgiving get together. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, at the risk of being branded a party pooper (and praying that I don't offend anyone), I'd like to suggest that a specific thread be created on this web site for the foot ball fans of our 'family' so that threads that have nothing to do with football will cease to be hijacked. I appreciate all the enthusiasm and loyalty but find it a bit frustrating scrolling through so much 'stuff' trying to find information actually relating to the threads' original topic. I am not very computer savvy but I suspect this would be an easy thing to do by someone who is. Looking forward with enthusiasm to our post Thanksgiving get together. j


The reason (at least for me) we've been trash-talking here is the biggest game of the year is during this Rally. So it is a build up to the Rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> They got the W Jim... but man it sure doesn't look so good going up against Cal and Az.. a win is a win... but considering we blew ASU out of the water at home and you snuck by with with a win at home, I couldn't count your beavers before their hatched.


Agree...but you have to admit a different ASU team showed up in Corvallis.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi there, at the risk of being branded a party pooper (and praying that I don't offend anyone), I'd like to suggest that a specific thread be created on this web site for the foot ball fans of our 'family' so that threads that have nothing to do with football will cease to be hijacked. I appreciate all the enthusiasm and loyalty but find it a bit frustrating scrolling through so much 'stuff' trying to find information actually relating to the threads' original topic. I am not very computer savvy but I suspect this would be an easy thing to do by someone who is. Looking forward with enthusiasm to our post Thanksgiving get together. j


The reason (at least for me) we've been trash-talking here is the biggest game of the year is during this Rally. So it is a build up to the Rally.
[/quote]

Ditto from me. If it wasn't during the rally, we wouldn't be trash talking here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're not having Thanksgiving at home this year. We'll be in Canon Beach and then heading down to Beverly Beach.

Question on the Friday pot luck. What can we bring that isn't a "left over" from Thanksgiving...cause we won't have any. I'm thinking we can bring a pie and ice cream??


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're not having Thanksgiving at home this year. We'll be in Canon Beach and then heading down to Beverly Beach.
> 
> Question on the Friday pot luck. What can we bring that isn't a "left over" from Thanksgiving...cause we won't have any. I'm thinking we can bring a pie and ice cream??


That sounds yummy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> We're not having Thanksgiving at home this year. We'll be in Canon Beach and then heading down to Beverly Beach.
> 
> Question on the Friday pot luck. What can we bring that isn't a "left over" from Thanksgiving...cause we won't have any. I'm thinking we can bring a pie and ice cream??


That sounds yummy!
[/quote]

Then pie and ice cream it is!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're not having Thanksgiving at home this year. We'll be in Canon Beach and then heading down to Beverly Beach.
> 
> Question on the Friday pot luck. What can we bring that isn't a "left over" from Thanksgiving...cause we won't have any. I'm thinking we can bring a pie and ice cream??


That sounds yummy!
[/quote]

Then pie and ice cream it is!!!








[/quote]

Glad I could help you decide!


----------



## walkerman

[quote name='jnk36jnk' date='Oct 30 2008, 06:37 PM' post='318910']
So going back to the fist page, this is what I have

jnk36jnk in G-25 ---------------- 3 adults
YGuy in G-29 -------------------- 2 adults--------2 children
Crismon4 in G-26 --------------- 3 adults--------3 children 
PDX Doug in G23 ---------------- 2 adults-------- 2 children 
Timber in G-28 ------------------ 2 adults 
Oregon Camper in G-24--------- 2 adults --------2 children
Blue Wedge in G-27 ------------- 2 adults 
Allthegoodnamesaretaken in G-30
Larry the Outback in G-19--------2 adults---------3 children
Walkerman in G-32

If I left you out or made any other mistakes, let me know and I will make the needed corrections.

Dean
Walkerman G-32 2 adults


----------



## jnk36jnk

Latest update on attendee's

jnk36jnk in G-25 ---------------- 3 adults
YGuy in G-29 -------------------- 2 adults--------2 children
Crismon4 in G-26 --------------- 3 adults--------3 children 
PDX Doug in G23 ---------------- 2 adults-------- 2 children 
Timber in G-28 ------------------ 2 adults 
Oregon Camper in G-24--------- 2 adults --------2 children
Blue Wedge in G-27 ------------- 2 adults 
Allthegoodnamesaretaken in G-30 ??
Larry the Outback in G-19--------2 adults---------3 children
Walkerman in G-32 -------------- 2 adults

It looks like 20 adults and 12 children, I am really looking forward to the great leftover potluck, although we may have to "make" leftovers.

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Okay!

We are set up (as best we can be) for The Sea Hag on Saturday the 29th, around 7:00PM. They do not take reservations, and I was mistaken in thinking they said they had a banquet room, but in any case, they seem confident they can fit us in. At a head count of 32, I think we will fill the place!









They are asking me to confirm the day before, so somebody please remind me.

Look out Gracie! Here we come!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

PDX_Doug said:


> Okay!
> 
> We are set up (as best we can be) for The Sea Hag on Saturday the 29th, around 7:00PM. They do not take reservations, and I was mistaken in thinking they said they had a banquet room, but in any case, they seem confident they can fit us in. At a head count of 32, I think we will fill the place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are asking me to confirm the day before, so somebody please remind me.
> 
> Look out Gracie! Here we come!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I think the banquet room you are thinking of is the bar!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Can't wait....









Thanks for all the leg work getting us set up Doug.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can't wait....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the leg work getting us set up Doug.


Absolutely!!! I am so looking forward to our weekend and night out at the Sea Hag!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

The Howland's will be eating Thanksgiving Dinner at Beverly Beach. Is anyone else going to be there by then and want to partake of the Thanksgiving Feast with us?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y Guy said:


> The Howland's will be eating Thanksgiving Dinner at Beverly Beach. Is anyone else going to be there by then and want to partake of the Thanksgiving Feast with us?


Wow, I really know how to kill a thread!!!!

Two more weeks until the Sea Hag! Looking forward to it.

Eleven days until we are at Beverly Beach!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> The Howland's will be eating Thanksgiving Dinner at Beverly Beach. Is anyone else going to be there by then and want to partake of the Thanksgiving Feast with us?


We'll be up at Canon Beach for Thanksgiving at "RV Resort at Cannon Beach". Why not come there (pool/hot tub/bar on on site) for Thanksgiving with us. Then we can road trip down to Beverly Beach the next day??


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> The Howland's will be eating Thanksgiving Dinner at Beverly Beach. Is anyone else going to be there by then and want to partake of the Thanksgiving Feast with us?


We'll be up at Canon Beach for Thanksgiving at "RV Resort at Cannon Beach". Why not come there (pool/hot tub/bar on on site) for Thanksgiving with us. Then we can road trip down to Beverly Beach the next day??








[/quote]

As lovely as that sounds (just noticed the bar - that would be cool and the kids would love the pool), I'm not sure I could handle an additional day of Duck smack talk from you.







Of course if the Beavs have trouble against Arizona next week, I could change my mind!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> The Howland's will be eating Thanksgiving Dinner at Beverly Beach. Is anyone else going to be there by then and want to partake of the Thanksgiving Feast with us?


We'll be up at Canon Beach for Thanksgiving at "RV Resort at Cannon Beach". Why not come there (pool/hot tub/bar on on site) for Thanksgiving with us. Then we can road trip down to Beverly Beach the next day??








[/quote]

As lovely as that sounds (just noticed the bar - that would be cool and the kids would love the pool), I'm not sure I could handle an additional day of Duck smack talk from you.







Of course if the Beavs have trouble against Arizona next week, I could change my mind!
[/quote]

I promise to hold off until Saturday afternoon....then the gloves come off.









We are in site 62 if you can make it.

Oh...I thought they had a bar...but I just double checked and they don't. We can make our own.


----------



## BlueWedge

Y Guy said:


> The Howland's will be eating Thanksgiving Dinner at Beverly Beach. Is anyone else going to be there by then and want to partake of the Thanksgiving Feast with us?


We will be there. I was kind of thinking of brining a Turkey. We have nothing specifically planned at this time.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dumb question... What day/time is the Civil War game?

I talked to The Sea Hag tonight, and they are hoping to get us in earlier on Saturday (around 6:00PM), but I was not sure if that would interfere with the game?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

PDX_Doug said:


> Dumb question... What day/time is the Civil War game?
> 
> I talked to The Sea Hag tonight, and they are hoping to get us in earlier on Saturday (around 6:00PM), but I was not sure if that would interfere with the game?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


The game starts at 4:00.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BlueWedge said:


> The Howland's will be eating Thanksgiving Dinner at Beverly Beach. Is anyone else going to be there by then and want to partake of the Thanksgiving Feast with us?


We will be there. I was kind of thinking of brining a Turkey. We have nothing specifically planned at this time.
[/quote]

I'm planning on doing a turkey and the whole nine yards (ok, at least potatoes, gravy, stuffing, beans, jello salad, and pie, gotta have pie). We'd love to have you join us again if you'd like.


----------



## BlueWedge

Y Guy said:


> The Howland's will be eating Thanksgiving Dinner at Beverly Beach. Is anyone else going to be there by then and want to partake of the Thanksgiving Feast with us?


We will be there. I was kind of thinking of brining a Turkey. We have nothing specifically planned at this time.
[/quote]

I'm planning on doing a turkey and the whole nine yards (ok, at least potatoes, gravy, stuffing, beans, jello salad, and pie, gotta have pie). We'd love to have you join us again if you'd like.
[/quote]

We can do the Turkey ( dutch oven ), cranberry sauce ( real kind ) and pumkin pie. Anything else you think we should bring ?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BlueWedge said:


> The Howland's will be eating Thanksgiving Dinner at Beverly Beach. Is anyone else going to be there by then and want to partake of the Thanksgiving Feast with us?


We will be there. I was kind of thinking of brining a Turkey. We have nothing specifically planned at this time.
[/quote]

I'm planning on doing a turkey and the whole nine yards (ok, at least potatoes, gravy, stuffing, beans, jello salad, and pie, gotta have pie). We'd love to have you join us again if you'd like.
[/quote]

We can do the Turkey ( dutch oven ) and probably more pie. If you can think of anything else let us know.
[/quote]

Sounds good. We'll do a small turkey too just so we have plenty of left overs.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y Guy said:


> Dumb question... What day/time is the Civil War game?
> 
> I talked to The Sea Hag tonight, and they are hoping to get us in earlier on Saturday (around 6:00PM), but I was not sure if that would interfere with the game?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


The game starts at 4:00.
[/quote]

Okay... But what day? Is it on Saturday?
If so, I will tell them that 6:00PM will not work. We may have to push back to 8:00PM or so.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Y Guy said:


> The Howland's will be eating Thanksgiving Dinner at Beverly Beach. Is anyone else going to be there by then and want to partake of the Thanksgiving Feast with us?


We will be there. I was kind of thinking of brining a Turkey. We have nothing specifically planned at this time.
[/quote]

I'm planning on doing a turkey and the whole nine yards (ok, at least potatoes, gravy, stuffing, beans, jello salad, and pie, gotta have pie). We'd love to have you join us again if you'd like.
[/quote]

We can do the Turkey ( dutch oven ), cranberry sauce ( real kind ) and pumkin pie. Anything else you think we should bring ?

[/quote]

Sounds good. We'll do a small turkey too just so we have plenty of left overs.
[/quote]

Yes. Backups are a good thing.







Wow only a week to go.


----------



## jnk36jnk

I'm getting ready, yesterday I put new tires on the truck, to the tune of $803.00. Ouch, could of gone with Chinese made for $525, but I feel a whole lot better riding on US rubber. See you all in 9 days.
Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Okay... But what day? Is it on Saturday?
> If so, I will tell them that 6:00PM will not work. We may have to push back to 8:00PM or so.


Game is on Saturday.

I have an idea. I can bring a Media Center PC....and we can watch some of the game...head off to dinner...then come back and finish the game (skipping commercial and long time outs)

Thoughts?

How far away is the Sea Hag? What if some of us went there early to watch the game...and the others came in later?

Just some ideas.....


----------



## LarryTheOutback

PDX_Doug said:


> We may have to push back to 8:00PM or so.


8pm is getting a bit late for our kids to eat, especially considering that food might not arrive until 9pm.

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, I'm pretty flexible either way. My interest in the game is passing at best. The concern of The Sea Hag is that 7:00PM is the prime dinner hour, and being a holiday weekend it's very hard for them to predict how busy they will be then. If the football fanatics can live with watching the game on a delayed basis, I think 6:00PM will work great.

In any case, I need to verify with the Hag by next Friday (or before), so let me know how you feel about it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LA Plouff

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi everyone. I have reserved a space in G Loop, #25 for November 28 through the 30th for our annual get-together to celebrate Thanksgiving left overs as well as to partake of the taste treats at the Sea Hag. I do hope that there will be others who will join us at the Oregon coast in the winter. It really is a lot of fun. Jodi
> 
> As of _8-20-08 _we have:
> 
> jnk36jnk in G-25
> YGuy in G-29
> Crismon4 in G-26
> PDX Doug in G23
> Timber in G-28
> Oregon Camper in G-24
> Blue Wedge in G-27
> Allthegoodnamesaretaken in G-30
> Larry the Outback in G-19
> Walkerman in G-32
> 
> Hey, Where is Beverly Beach?????????
> 
> I'll update this from time to time.


----------



## jnk36jnk

To LA Plouf, Bevery Beach is on the Oregon coast between Lincoln City and Newport. To Doug, I think the six o'clock dinner time is a great idea. To whomever asked (I cannot remember), the Sea Hag is about 15 minutes away from Beverly Beach in Depot Bay. Looking forward to seeing all of you. j


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> To LA Plouf, Bevery Beach is on the Oregon coast between Lincoln City and Newport. To Doug, I think the six o'clock dinner time is a great idea. To whomever asked (I cannot remember), the Sea Hag is about 15 minutes away from Beverly Beach in Depot Bay. Looking forward to seeing all of you. j


I agree that the 6:00 time is best.


----------



## jnk36jnk

I just took a look at the 10 day forcast for the coast.

-----------------------Rainfall ---------Hi Temp--------Low Temp

Thanksgiving--------Trace-----------50-60-----------30-40

Friday---------------- 0% ------------50-60-----------40-50

Saturday-----------Trace------------50-60-----------40-50

All in all a great weather forecast for the rally.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> I just took a look at the 10 day forcast for the coast.
> 
> -----------------------Rainfall ---------Hi Temp--------Low Temp
> 
> Thanksgiving--------Trace-----------50-60-----------30-40
> 
> Friday---------------- 0% ------------50-60-----------40-50
> 
> Saturday-----------Trace------------50-60-----------40-50
> 
> All in all a great weather forecast for the rally.
> 
> Dean


That sounds ok...


----------



## PDX_Doug

If that prediction holds, it should be a great weekend!
Are we there yet?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood

I know were a long way off, and cannot attend, but, we wish you all a great weekend. Don't forget those pictures!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We are getting close!!

I'm going to create/place a Geocache at Beverly Beach in Scott's name. I'm working with Tanya to get Jamie's (his wife) approval, but I'm sure she will be OK with it.

If you have something special you'd like to place in this cache, please feel free to bring it along. I'll supply the ammo can and then do all the work to post the location and write the information/memorial message.

If you have any suggestions or comments, please feel free to pass them along. I know we had the fund for his family, but I wanted to do just one more thing to honor him and show his family how much we care.

BTW...I'm also going to create a separate post on this topic, so people that are not following this thread will know this is happening as well.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well done Jim!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> We are getting close!!
> 
> I'm going to create/place a Geocache at Beverly Beach in Scott's name. I'm working with Tanya to get Jamie's (his wife) approval, but I'm sure she will be OK with it.
> 
> If you have something special you'd like to place in this cache, please feel free to bring it along. I'll supply the ammo can and then do all the work to post the location and write the information/memorial message.
> 
> If you have any suggestions or comments, please feel free to pass them along. I know we had the fund for his family, but I wanted to do just one more thing to honor him and show his family how much we care.
> 
> BTW...I'm also going to create a separate post on this topic, so people that are not following this thread will know this is happening as well.


I have emailed Scott's dad and will keep you posted. I have a Geobug I'd like to put in and will contact Y-guy to see if he'll bring it to you. I am so glad you are doing this


----------



## Y-Guy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have a Geobug I'd like to put in and will contact Y-guy to see if he'll bring it to you.


Swing it by the Y if you can Mon/Tues and I'll take it down with us on Wed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I have a Geobug I'd like to put in and will contact Y-guy to see if he'll bring it to you.


Swing it by the Y if you can Mon/Tues and I'll take it down with us on Wed.
[/quote]

Thanks everyone...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> I have a Geobug I'd like to put in and will contact Y-guy to see if he'll bring it to you.


Swing it by the Y if you can Mon/Tues and I'll take it down with us on Wed.
[/quote]

Sure thing, where is the Y?


----------



## Y-Guy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sure thing, where is the Y?


Got your GPS handy? 46.238325° / -119.234901°


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Sure thing, where is the Y?


Got your GPS handy? 46.238325° / -119.234901°








[/quote]

Don't call it the Y...say it's a Geocache and she'll be there tomorrow morning bright and early. She has been biten hard by the Geocache bug.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sure thing, where is the Y?


Got your GPS handy? 46.238325° / -119.234901°








[/quote]

Don't call it the Y...say it's a Geocache and she'll be there tomorrow morning bright and early. She has been biten hard by the Geocache bug.








[/quote]

Ok Y-guy, have a cache ready for me! LOL!


----------



## walkerman

Any time spent at the beach is time well spent, regardless of the weather! 10 day forecast still looks good. We're going down Thursday early afternoon. See ya'


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We started packing, ok organizing tonight. It's going to be here before we know it! I still have to grocery shop for Thanksgiving dinner. I guess I'll be out with the rest of the world at the grocery store tomorrow.

I'm assuming people are bringing bikes for the kids?

The Cival War is going to be AWESOME! (I had to get football into my post somehow). Both teams have a lot to play for.

We leave in 3.5 days.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> The Cival War is going to be AWESOME! (I had to get football into my post somehow). Both teams have a lot to play for.


I say you guys just let us win and take the extra $450,000 EACH PAC-10 will get if OSU goes to the Rose Bowl and USC goes to a BCS bowl. .


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> The Cival War is going to be AWESOME! (I had to get football into my post somehow). Both teams have a lot to play for.


I say you guys just let us win and take the extra $450,000 EACH PAC-10 will get if OSU goes to the Rose Bowl and USC goes to a BCS bowl. .
[/quote]

NEVER! If you win, you win but certainly not throw the game just for money.


----------



## jnk36jnk

The hall for the pot luck will be open for us by 4:00 pm on friday, with social hour at 5:00 pm







(for those so inclined) and with the important part, the food fest, to start at 6:00 pm.







:


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> The hall for the pot luck will be open for us by 4:00 pm on friday, with social hour at 5:00 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for those so inclined) and with the important part, the food fest, to start at 6:00 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


We'll be there!!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

jnk36jnk said:


> The hall for the pot luck will be open for us by 4:00 pm on friday, with social hour at 5:00 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for those so inclined) and with the important part, the food fest, to start at 6:00 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Is there power?

Ed


----------



## jnk36jnk

Yes, as I recall there are a 1/2 dozen or so outlets around the interior permieter of the building.


----------



## Crismon4

Y Guy said:


> I'm assuming people are bringing bikes for the kids?
> We leave in 3.5 days.


Yeah, we're bringing the boys' bikes....and I CAN'T wait for the Civil War Game!!!!!!









Our friend and her son can't make it, so it'll just be the four of us.....and if my brother still has the flu on Wednesday, we may head over early









See you all Friday either way!

Safe Travels!!!!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> I'm assuming people are bringing bikes for the kids?
> We leave in 3.5 days.


Yeah, we're bringing the boys' bikes....and I CAN'T wait for the Civil War Game!!!!!!









Our friend and her son can't make it, so it'll just be the four of us.....and if my brother still has the flu on Wednesday, we may head over early









See you all Friday either way!

Safe Travels!!!!!!








[/quote]

Civil War game is going to be GREAT! If your brother is still ill (hope he feels better) definitely come early. We will have plenty of food!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Civil War game is going to be GREAT! If your brother is still ill (hope he feels better) definitely come early. We will have plenty of food!!!


How/where will we all watch the game? Take off for the Sea Hag early?


----------



## Y-Guy

I am bringing our Dish


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> I am bringing our Dish


But we don't get the channel it's playing on. Might need to upgrade for the weekend.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Civil War game is going to be GREAT! If your brother is still ill (hope he feels better) definitely come early. We will have plenty of food!!!


How/where will we all watch the game? Take off for the Sea Hag early?
[/quote]

Jim,

I thought you were bringing your media computer to record it? I still have not finalized the time with the Sea Hag, but I think 6:00PM is going to be it.

Also, we will toss in the kids bikes as well. I wasn't really sure whether to bring them of not, but if the other kids are going to have theirs I would be well advised to bring them! Don't think I will bring mine or Shannon's though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Civil War game is going to be GREAT! If your brother is still ill (hope he feels better) definitely come early. We will have plenty of food!!!


How/where will we all watch the game? Take off for the Sea Hag early?
[/quote]

Jim,

I thought you were bringing your media computer to record it? I still have not finalized the time with the Sea Hag, but I think 6:00PM is going to be it.

Also, we will toss in the kids bikes as well. I wasn't really sure whether to bring them of not, but if the other kids are going to have theirs I would be well advised to bring them! Don't think I will bring mine or Shannon's though.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I will bring the Media Center and we can try it. I don't see why it wouldn't work. Might have to spend some time with it on Friday to make sure it is working properly.

Bike...we will bring the kids bikes for sure. There is a great tree for climbing that the kids will want to ride their bikes to.

See you guys around 2-4pm on Friday....


----------



## Y-Guy

Its ok we can get the Oregon Broadcasting Network on the radio!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Steve....I'm guessing your Sat has a normal coax cable connection to the TV...right?

The computer has DVI and S-video (







) out. Should I bring a monitor (19") or will you have a larger TV with DVI or S-video connection?

What about audio? This will send via a normal JCA jack or S/DPIF connection. If someone has some powered speakers that an JCA jack (like you connect your ipod with) that would be great.


----------



## Y-Guy

Jim the sat has S-Video and Composite I think, TV input has both as well... I think. I'll double check tonight.

I was sorry to hear that OSU will not have any Nativity Scenes on campus this year.


----------



## BlueWedge

Are we there yet? Hey Oregon/PDXish folk. When is a good time to pass through Portland on SB 5 ?? Mid day ?


----------



## Crismon4

.....and as the Y-Guy family posts TO EACH OTHER......








I so glad Steve and Sandi can get some quality time on Outbackers


----------



## Crismon4

...and we'll bring the Y-Guy Family satellite remote







(from the Fall Rally)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> .....and as the Y-Guy family posts TO EACH OTHER......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so glad Steve and Sandi can get some quality time on Outbackers


----------



## Y-Guy

BlueWedge said:


> .....and as the Y-Guy family posts TO EACH OTHER......


Hey now we haven't done that in a while now... at least not on this thread!


----------



## BlueWedge

Anything we should see around Champoeg SP ???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Are we there yet? Hey Oregon/PDXish folk. When is a good time to pass through Portland on SB 5 ?? Mid day ?


You'll be better off if you avoid 7am-9am and from 3-7pm. Those are the really bad times.

Also, I would highly recommend taking Hwy 99 to the Coast vs. going through Corvallis. Not sure which way you were planning, bu Hwy 99 is the best route IMHO.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Jim the sat has S-Video and Composite I think, TV input has both as well... I think. I'll double check tonight.


It output from the Sat doesn't have Coax out? If not, we're in trouble.


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> It output from the Sat doesn't have Coax out? If not, we're in trouble.


I'm sure it has Coax out too. I think they all do... don't they?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> It output from the Sat doesn't have Coax out? If not, we're in trouble.


I'm sure it has Coax out too. I think they all do... don't they?
[/quote]

Mine had coax and S-video out form the satellite receiver.

David, what day are you coming through town?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> I would highly recommend taking Hwy 99 to the Coast vs. going through Corvallis...


Wow a Beaver fan shuns going through his Alma Mater?

Makes you what he's hiding from... might be this?


----------



## BlueWedge

We are coming through tomorrow and staying at Champoeg.

Sounds like we can expect pretty much the same as Seattle as far as traffic. Trick is to leave late enough here to miss traffic and arrive early enough to miss traffic there.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Although I don't do it every day, I would think anytime between 10:00 Am and 3:30 Pm would be OK.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> .....and as the Y-Guy family posts TO EACH OTHER......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so glad Steve and Sandi can get some quality time on Outbackers


I knew someone would comment about that!







He actually had left for work already and I wanted to remind him that we don't have VS. (the channel the game is on) on our programming. Do you guys?


----------



## PDX_Doug

BlueWedge said:


> We are coming through tomorrow and staying at Champoeg.
> 
> Sounds like we can expect pretty much the same as Seattle as far as traffic. Trick is to leave late enough here to miss traffic and arrive early enough to miss traffic there.


I would really try to get through downtown by 3:00PM. I-5 southbound is not too bad at that point as far as the Fremont bridge (I-405). I would suggest taking the Fremont across the Willamette, and then heading West on Hwy 26 to Hwy 217. Then South on 217 to regain I-5 southbound. 217 will be slow, but much better than the stretch of I-5 you will be missing!

Leaving Champoeg, I agree with Jim about taking Hwy 18 to the coast. It's pretty quick to cut over and join 18 at Newberg, and then go West from there. If you have time, a stop at the Evergreen Air Museum on the McMinville by-pass is well worth the time.

We will see you guys down there sometime Friday.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Wouldn't it be quicker to take the Fremont Bridge and then go onto 405 (instead of heading west and circling back) which will then take you onto I5 at the south end of Portland. That must be twenty to thirty minutes faster. Just a thought. j


----------



## Crismon4

Y Guy said:


> we don't have VS. (the channel the game is on) on our programming. Do you guys?


.....according to the Satellite Master







and I watched as he surfed right to it, we do get it and "subject to programmers choice" (DISH's words, not mine), the schedule indicates O vs. OSU 4m Saturday....do you want us to bring our receiver? and if we do, who volunteers to help Gordon get the DISH locked on to the satellites


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> we don't have VS. (the channel the game is on) on our programming. Do you guys?


.....according to the Satellite Master







and I watched as he surfed right to it, we do get it and "subject to programmers choice" (DISH's words, not mine), the schedule indicates O vs. OSU 4m Saturday....do you want us to bring our receiver? and if we do, who volunteers to help Gordon get the DISH locked on to the satellites








[/quote]

That's what our receiver says as well. We just don't have VS. in our program package. We are bringing everything and will hopefully have our receiver set up but if you bring your receiver, then we can just change receivers can't we? Also I think David is bringing his Direct TV stuff as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doug...Steve...

With all your Sat gear...you must have a super long coax cable to get from the Sat to the Outback or inside the Outback to a TV.

Will either one of you promise to bring one? I only have one that is 3' and that won't be long enough. I need to have the Sat connect via the coax to the back of my Media Center....inside someones trailer.


----------



## Y-Guy

Jim I have a couple I'll bring, one is for the Dish but the other is my backup.

Question.... We're coming down I84 and going down 99W, is it best to go down 205 and North or take the Banfield and go south?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Jim I have a couple I'll bring, one is for the Dish but the other is my backup.
> 
> Question.... We're coming down I84 and going down 99W, is it best to go down 205 and North or take the Banfield and go south?


I'd avoid 84 (Banfield) at all costs.

Take 205...then you'll jump on 1-5 North for about a mile...then take exit 289 to Sherwood. Sherwood to Newberg. Newberg to McMinnville. Just before McMinnville Hwy 99 will split into Hwy 99 and Hwy 18...take Hwy 18. This will allow you to go around McMinnville....great time saver!! Follow Hwy 18 all the way to the beach. You will come out North of Lincoln City. From there it is great Hwy 101 drive to Beverly Beach.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Can't wait......Let's go!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

do you want us to bring our receiver? and if we do, who volunteers to help Gordon get the DISH locked on to the satellites








[/quote]









Better let one of the guys help Gordon, Tricia. Guys don't get cranky with guys!







I remember before we had a dish, watching you and Gordon get yours locked in, then one day this summer.........it was our turn.







We are still married though.


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> Wouldn't it be quicker to take the Fremont Bridge and then go onto 405 (instead of heading west and circling back) which will then take you onto I5 at the south end of Portland. That must be twenty to thirty minutes faster. Just a thought. j


Maybe, but then you still have to deal with the dreaded Terwilliger Curves. It's probably six of one, half a dozen of the other.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Thanks Jim!

We're packed up, I just have a Rotary Board meeting and then we're outta here... oh and the kids and DW need to get home from school.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> We're packed up, I just have a Rotary Board meeting and then we're outta here... oh and the kids and DW need to get home from school.


yeah, probably a good idea to wait for the wife and kids







. Eventually you'd notice how quiet it is!


----------



## Crismon4

....o.k. Gordon says he's bringing the DISH receiver and 200' of coax.....is this really camping?







Between, our satellite gear, Y-Guy's, Doug's, and Jim, if nothing else, we can setup some sort of a store front to sell access to other RV'ers, kind of a Holiday fundraiser for a well-deserving non-profit ..... like Outbackers.com









Btw, my brother is recovering nicely from his flu (that's good, right?) so we'll head out early Friday morning, hopefully arrive around lunch time!

Can't wait!

Tricia


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> ....o.k. Gordon says he's bringing the DISH receiver and 200' of coax.....is this really camping?


99.9999999999999999999% of the time I would say no. However, seeing how it is Civil War weekend, then it is ok.


----------



## Crismon4

...just to take us completely off topic, I thought you all might enjoy these......(and yes I did graduate from Oregon, but the rest of my family are Beavers)


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, Just had to say we had the BEST time ever this weekend. There were 9 families in attendance, a total of 30 people. We had a yummy 'left-overs' pot luck on Friday evening, which was certainly well stocked, and then, on Saturday, we went to the Sea Hag for dinner. The food was delicious, the company entertaining and the waiter was fantastic. We just had a wonderful time. I do hope this will prompt a few more of you Outbackers to join us next year because we will be going back. Jodi


----------



## Crismon4

...Agreed!!!! We had a fabulous time, even though the weather didn't cooperate Saturday (but today was Sunny and Warm). Great company, good food, and the kids all had a ball! And the Ducks even won the game! Thanks to Y-Guy family and Oregon Camper for turning our sofa (hey, it's the little things that make my day







) and helping with the satellite/recording of the game!

See you all soon and thanks for everything!!!!!

Tricia, Gordon, Robert & Jesse


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Safe arrival! We had a *great *time ... looking forward to next time (hopefully February!).

Doug ... we lost you in Lincoln City, we had to get gas before crossing the hills.

Ed, Ellen, Ed, David & Sophie


----------



## Y-Guy

We're home... finally! Traffic wasn't fun in spots, couple bad back ups on I84 due to construction. Stopped by Costco to fill up, gotta love $1.71/gallon gas! No TV for me though, Costco was too busy. The guys said they did like 1.2 million in sales on Friday and some 450,000 of that was just in electronics. Saturday they did 1.0 million and Sunday was anticipated to be 950,000 - hence why I opted to pass it by.

We had another great time, thanks to everyone for being there. Steve & Leslie it was great meeting you both, hope you'll come out again!

Gordon thanks for loaning your RV for the use of the Football game and to Jim for recording it... and even suffering through the rest of the half after dinner. Mark thanks for the fires too!

Doug & Jim, sorry we missed you on Sunday.

Hope everyone had a safe trip home!


----------



## Crismon4

....Ditto! Walkerman (aka Steve & Leslie), hope you all had a great time and it was great to put a face to the screen name







Hope you can join us President's Weekend or at the spring rally!

By the time we finally tore ourselves away from the beach at 3:00pm (weather was sunny, no wind, and high 50's for temps) traffic was decent! Pulled in around 6:00pm, picked up the dogs, and started laundry (ugh!).

Gordon plans to unpack, clean inside, clean/treat roof, blow-out lines for winter, and take the 5ver to storage for the winter (sniff, sniff)! I can't believe our camping year is over.....and counting the days until February!


----------



## Y-Guy

I know we had some discussion about the whole Satellite dish setup, aiming, etc. I think David was having way to much fun with Gordon too.

I mentioned that the VuQube was available refurb for $499... well here is the Link New the list for $799 but most are finding them around the $625 range on sale.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> I know we had some discussion about the whole Satellite dish setup, aiming, etc. I think David was having way to much fun with Gordon too.


Is there a story here?


----------



## walkerman

Thanks everybody for making us feel welcome! We had a good time and it was cool to put faces to all the screen names. Had a nice time chatting with Ed and Ellen at the Sea Hag. Good food all weekend. Went back through Corvallis, paid our respects to the Beavers on the way.... Traffic was pretty good. Hope to see ya'll next trip, Steve and Leslie


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The drive home was a breeze for us. Sunny skies...dry roads.

We all got up early Sunday and headed off to the "Sea Hag" for Breakfast. Now, if you liked the dinner the night before....you MUST go there for breakfast. Their dinner was nice...but their breakfast was out of this world. Oh, just buy one breakfast for every 2 people as they were HUGE!!! None of us finished ours.

The "OC" family had a great time. Thanks again to a great crew for making these so much fun. The kids are already asking when we're going next.


----------



## Y-Guy

Jim... we might have to think about a morning Sea Hag visit in the future... sounds great!

Now for those that were rooting on the Ducks you may wish to enjoy this montage of music and visual. I would not recommend that those from Beaver Nation view this with any sharp objects or medication nearby.


----------



## BlueWedge

Wonderful weekend as usual. Absolutely fun/relaxing. Thanks again Y-People for having us over for Thanksgiving. Some key words from our trip were Turkey, Wire Coat Hanger, Drizzle, Satellite, Sea Hag, Fire, Tailgate, Bookers. Sorry we didn't stick around for Sunday Breakfast, Mark. This was the second year we spent black friday at the Newport walmart.







We highly recommend Hail Mary's coffee stand right above Agate beach. They have great scones and coffee.







I didn't end up taking many photos but I do have some video.

For reference the trip back was somewhere around 8 hours for us, most of which was driving. We were blocked in at the Battle Ground rest area briefly by the backup of people dumping tanks.







Traffic was fairly slow in the greater Chehalis area.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BlueWedge said:


> Traffic was fairly slow in the greater Chehalis area.


Growing up around that area (Centralia to be exact), I just have to chuckle at "Greater Chehalis Area". I can't say that I have EVER heard anyone call the area that.


----------



## Y-Guy

Thoughts about Thanksgiving 2009...

Yeah I know its like way way early, but after talking with Jim about his stay at the private campground at Canon Beach it got me to thinking about going there. I thought I'd toss it out to the group for discussion. I love Beverly Beach, but I also wouldn't mind mixing it up a bit either, and having things like a pool/hot tub are something to consider. Even if it isn't at the private campground, what's everyone's thoughts about going to another site on the Ocean?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Thoughts about Thanksgiving 2009...
> 
> Yeah I know its like way way early, but after talking with Jim about his stay at the private campground at Canon Beach it got me to thinking about going there. I thought I'd toss it out to the group for discussion. I love Beverly Beach, but I also wouldn't mind mixing it up a bit either, and having things like a pool/hot tub are something to consider. Even if it isn't at the private campground, what's everyone's thoughts about going to another site on the Ocean?


Fine with me. The kids have a blast where ever they are and the pool/hot tub were great at the Cannon Beach RV Resort. Can't believe I actually said that. OK..you guys have turned me to a "hook up" camper...but only during the Fall/Winter months. Come Spring and Summer...I'm back to dry camping.









Oh....here is the link to the place we stayed.
http://www.cbrvresort.com/


----------



## Crismon4

....That sounds good.....our neighbors have stayed at Cape Kiwanda and Cannon Beach (and OC I think)....both have pools and are across from the beach....just a thought


----------



## jnk36jnk

This is very difficult for me to say (I am a person who establishes traditions very easily) but where ever there are Outbackers, we will be there too, even if it means not going to Beverly Beach for Thanksgiving!! The hot tub doesn't sound too bad and Katie would probably enjoy the new/different shopping experiences. j


----------



## Crismon4

jnk36jnk said:


> This is very difficult for me to say (I am a person who establishes traditions very easily) but where ever there are Outbackers, we will be there too, even if it means not going to Beverly Beach for Thanksgiving!! The hot tub doesn't sound too bad and Katie would probably enjoy the new/different shopping experiences. j


.....You Go Girl! Yea, Jodi and Dean are in







I'm calling for reservations now


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> .....You Go Girl! Yea, Jodi and Dean are in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling for reservations now


Do I hear a volunteer for Rally Master?

I nominate G&T Crismon. Do I hear a second?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> .....You Go Girl! Yea, Jodi and Dean are in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling for reservations now


Do I hear a volunteer for Rally Master?

I nominate G&T Crismon. Do I hear a second?
[/quote]

I second that motion. All in favor???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> .....You Go Girl! Yea, Jodi and Dean are in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling for reservations now


Do I hear a volunteer for Rally Master?

I nominate G&T Crismon. Do I hear a second?
[/quote]

I second that motion. All in favor???
[/quote]

Done...Congrats G&T!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dinner at The Sea Hag in Depoe Bay.
No Gracie playing the bottles behind the bar this year, but with 28 Outbackers in attendance, you know the place was rockin' anyway!










Happy Trails,
PDX_Doug


----------



## OregonCampin

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK..you guys have turned me to a "hook up" camper...but only during the Fall/Winter months.


Oh My - Say it isn't so! Wickiup will never be the same.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK..you guys have turned me to a "hook up" camper...but only during the Fall/Winter months.


Oh My - Say it isn't so! Wickiup will never be the same.
[/quote]

Hey...you left off the most important part...."Come Spring and Summer...I'm back to dry camping"


----------

